

Anonymous calls off outing of cartel after release of kidnapped member - thehigherlife
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/11/anonymous-calls-off-outing-of-narco-cartel-after-release-of-kidnapped-member.ars

======
hugh3
Many aspects of this story sound too good (too narratively neat, that is) to
be true.

Is there any evidence that this is anything other than a big hoax orchestrated
by Anonymous for publicity and/or lulz? Any third-party confirmation that any
part of this story is true, or are we just basing everything off what
Anonymous has told us?

I mean, any evidence that this unnamed guy was ever kidnapped, that he was
ever released, or that Anonymous ever actually had any information about Los
Zetas in the first place? Just wondering, not accusing anyone of lying, just
not entirely confident that "Anonymous" is a trustworthy source.

~~~
mc32
Well, unless this was done by someone posing as Anonymous.

The hostage returned with a message claiming that the kidnappers said any
exposure of information resulting in the outing of a gangster would result in
the demise of Anonymous 10-fold.

I.e. why would Anonymous tell themselves to shut up in such a convoluted way?

~~~
hugh3
_The hostage returned with a message claiming that the kidnappers said any
exposure of information resulting in the outing of a gangster would result in
the demise of Anonymous 10-fold._

Where's the evidence that there ever _was_ a hostage?

------
daenz
This is a good learning experience for Anonymous. They've never faced an
organization that has no qualms about kidnapping and brutally murdering them.
Maybe there will be a change in their tactics?

~~~
mpd
This assumes anonymous is a unified collective, when they are really much
closer to a flag of convenience.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
A good way of putting it. So many people don't seem to get this.

There is no "anonymous". Everyone is "anonymous".

------
poiuytrew
I am surprised this threat could silence Anonymous. I was expecting some
twisted counter threat from them along the lines of: 'you kill about 10 people
every week anyway so for every 10 people that are killed we will release 100
more names'. So if Anonymous release 1 name, then the Zetas kill 10, then
Anonymous release 100 names, then the Zetas have obligated themselves to kill
1000 people, then Anonymous release 10000. Now, in quite short order the Zetas
have to kill 100,000 people. Which is a lot, even for them.

~~~
fredoliveira
You are assuming that anonymous have information on 10, 100 and 10000 people
belonging to the zetas. If that was the case, this could have unfolded quite
differently.

(by this I don't mean that the claim by anonymous that they have information
regarding the identity of Zeta members is a lie - I just mean that the
information that they do have probably doesn't warrant a move such as the one
you suggest)

------
lawnchair_larry
This whole thing sounded so strange and unlike the MO of anyone associated
with anonymous. I don't think I will speculate about what really happened
(hoax, anon copycats, whatever) but I really doubt that there was much behind
these claims.

It's amusing though, because they will still get credit for it, and that will
further contribute to their mystique.

------
orblivion
Wait I thought they called it off for a different reason about a week ago.
EDIT: RTFA! Sorry.

The Zetas actually released the guy? Wow!

